# quad help



## iceman8 (Dec 18, 2005)

i was looking around for help or suggestions with my quad and i ran into this site. it looks interesting and helpful. nice to be with all of you.


----------



## iceman8 (Dec 18, 2005)

the question i have is i own a 99 suzuki 500 lt 4x4 quad and have a hard time starting it when it is cold. do i need another plug for the colder temps or what else can i try, and no, the wife won't let me park it inside.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Welcome to M-S Iceman8...might want to get ahold of Suzuki and see if you can go to a lighter synthetic oil for cold weather....


----------



## thumbgoodfisherman (Dec 6, 2005)

Iceman, does it not start or does it run and doesn't want to idle properly. My Yamaha Kodiak is just plain cold blooded. What you can try is running some premium gas in it. Also go to your local auto parts store run a product called Sea Foam, it cleans your carburator pretty good.


----------



## steelhead1 (Jan 2, 2005)

Welcome iceman8.


----------



## iceman8 (Dec 18, 2005)

when its below freezing the quad will fire and sometimes idle for a few seconds but then dies and wont start again till it sees fit. the sea foam is a great idea, i used it in my truck once and it saved allot of trouble. i will try that next. i was just thinking a different plug may help it start better so i can plow. thanks for all your help!!!


----------



## iceman8 (Dec 18, 2005)

i got a new plug from the dealer and put it in. wow it started right off. while it was warming up, i added the sea foam, the dealer said they all use it twice a year in their quads and snowmobiles. thanks again for the help.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, im8-

Welcome to the M-S family!


----------



## neversunk (Jan 21, 2004)

If you have any questions or problems on quads, ATV's, ATC's go to this site and use their forums. I think just about every issue these toys can have gets covered by somebody on the board. http://forums.atvconnection.com/

Have fun!!!!


----------

